# Supplement Q's



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi, I introduced myself here if you wanna read some backround into my Q's and me.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=1372791#post1372791

SO, I was wondering if I could get some advice on supplements.

When I played football in High School I never took anything and before my 2nd injury maxed out in all catagories I can think of here....

I was 6'0 weighed 205 with 17% body fat....
255 Bench.......390 Squat....275 power clean....245 incline....515 deadlift........225 bench reps: 9 times....4.89 40yd dash.....

SO that's my personal bests as I have never improved and only regressed.



My goals (advice needed for this), are to get back into athletic shape, all around...running, weight lifting, body fat, endurance..ect.... I would love to get a ripped look/ six pack and defined muscles as well, but these goals are secondary.  My knee is at about 75%, so joint health supplements would be a great need too.

Overall I have looked at CREATINE, WHEY, N.O, and HGH supplements (the legal herbal stuff).

If ANYONE can give some advice about which direction/types of supplements I should take, it would be much appreciated.

WOrkout advice is welcome too, although not as needed.

Thank you guys so much, sorry so long.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Well I just posted in your intro about diet being numero uno, but lets see about supps. 

Whenever you are ready for them creatine, whey protein, and a multi vitamin should be the first 3 you get. 

Oh and I assume in high school that dead lift was done with a trap bar?


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well I just posted in your intro about diet being numero uno, but lets see about supps.
> 
> Whenever you are ready for them creatine, whey protein, and a multi vitamin should be the first 3 you get.
> 
> Oh and I assume in high school that dead lift was done with a trap bar?



Negative, regular straight regulation 45lb steel bench/squat bar.

Never DId well on squats due to back issues....but my legs were good..- my knee cartlidge



also, if you recomend just creatine and Whey first and multivit(already do that)...what brand of creatine...just regular monohydrate or that CEE stuff everyone raves about.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

I would get some kind of generic creatine and mix it with gatorade or something, theres no reason to spend all that money on something like celltech. That shits overpriced and does the exact same thing as the generic stuff.

And thats an impressive deadlift.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I would get some kind of generic creatine and mix it with gatorade or something, theres no reason to spend all that money on something like celltech. That shits overpriced and does the exact same thing as the generic stuff.
> 
> And thats an impressive deadlift.



It's only a one-time max, it's not like I worked out with it....


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

I always thought maxes were overated, just posted my stuff for reference...


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes I know, but still my max on that is only around 425 and I have been at this for about 10 years.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Yes I know, but still my max on that is only around 425 and I have been at this for about 10 years.




Oh snap...I wasn't even in the top 5 at my school for dead lift.

We had 7-8 guys doing 600 and more on squat and dead.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2006)

Big school? Or big juicers?


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Big school? Or big juicers?



Hah, maybe juicer, idk, I wasn't very into the crowd, i was the loner out of the var group, all my freinds were jv'ers.


I know of 3 of the guys that IMO were NOT on anything more than creatine.


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 15, 2006)

OK another Question, Is it a bad idea to order a mix of WHey and Creatine from a custom site like trueprotien?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thats not a bad route to go in, but you should also look at these two.
Protein- http://bodybuilding.com/store/opt/whey.html
Creatine- http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1533


----------



## pagliajoseph (Jun 16, 2006)

BigPapaPump68 said:
			
		

> Thats not a bad route to go in, but you should also look at these two.
> Protein- http://bodybuilding.com/store/opt/whey.html
> Creatine- http://www.1fast400.com/?products_id=1533




Thanks big papa. So you recomend the CEE, I've heard good things about it, no bloating. SOunds better to me.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 17, 2006)

No problem, Good luck.


----------



## vortrit (Jun 17, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> I would get some kind of generic creatine and mix it with gatorade or something, theres no reason to spend all that money on something like celltech. That shits overpriced and does the exact same thing as the generic stuff.
> 
> And thats an impressive deadlift.



Wow. That's what I do. I get cheap Creatine, then mix it with some powdered gatorade.


----------

